# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  ح ـــلمت البارحه بصوتك

## شمعه تحترق

هـــلــا فــيــكــم

يسعدلي صباحكم / مساكم

اخترت لكم مجموعه من المسجات

يارب تحوز على رضاكم





علـى الطـاري ؛؛
حلـمت البـارحـة بـ / صـوتـك
يغـني لـي أنـا .. [ أهـواك ] 
و شفـت فـ : نظـرة عيـونـك
حنيـن .. و بـ : خـاطـري ’ القـاك 
و لكنـه || مجـرد حلـم ||




تغيَّر وجْهَي !!
مِنْ أوَّل غيابكْ و / إبْتِدَى التأثير
حبيبي . . 
مِنْ التَّعَبْ كافي !!
خذيتْ اللِّي " يكفيني "
يا أغلى مِنْ رَحَل عنِّي 
, / يا كِلْ الحُبْ والتقديـر
تعَالْ : إنْ كان لِي عِندِكْ مَعَزَّه
~ وكان تغلينـي 
تعَالْ : إنْ كِنتْ تعشقني
~ وإذا فِعلاً تبي لي خيـر
تعَالْ : ومِدْ لِي كَفْ الوَصِلْ 
~ وآمِدْ كَفينـي 
إذا كانْ الجِفا واجِبْ 
( بدى ) مِنْ قلبي التقصيـر ,
أبيكْ الحِينْ / تِرجَعْ لِي 
ولا تِرجَعْ . . . تخليني 
أنا ما أقولْ اللِّي صَار فِيني
. . , ما هقيته يصير 
لأنِّي كِنتْ , ( مِتأكِدْه) : بأنْ البُعد ينهينـي 




صـبـاحـك ‘‘ خـيـر ’’ 
لكـنـه صـبـاحـي عـن صـبـاحـك [ غـيـر ]
أعـبـّر عـن صبـاحـي ..فـيـكـ..
و يـخـونـك | فـيـنـي | تعـبـيـرك ،،
,, حـبـيـبـي ،،
شـفـتـك قـبـالـي : تـردد / يـا صـبـاح الخـيـر
و انـا رددت فـي شـوفـك 
صـبـاحـي ][ انـت ][ مـو غـيـرك 



أخفي دموعـي بـ إبتسامـات ووجيـه
واوصف جنون ٍ فالهـوى مـا شهدتـه
والهمّ ؟ إبن ٍ ما اعَـرف كيـف اربيّـه
والا الفرح ؟.. جـا ميّـت ٍ مـن ولدتـه
يـارب ياللـي مالـي الا انــت اناجـيـه
ولا غيـركـ احـد ٍ فـي حيـاتـي عبـدتـه
خذنـي اذا انّــي بـعـد مـوتـي بألاقـيـه
وش لـي بهالدنـيـا عـقـب مــا فقـدتـه



تحن لشوفك احلامي وانا نايم افكر فيك
ولين يزورني طيفك يجي هجرك يصحيني
ابي شوفك ابي قربك ومن نبع الهوى بسقيك
وابي من بحر احلامك تغرقني وترويني



كفانا غرور و مكابر ترا هالبُـعـد يضنينـا
أنـا من ليلة فراقك طفت في ليلي شمعـاتـي
رحلـت و ما بقى عـقبك أحـد ثاني يواسينا
أشـوف الموت في غيابك و تطردني نهاياتـي
و ارحـل في سما الذكرى أبي أرجع لماضينا
أبـي أتذكر اللي راح أبـي أسأل متى ياتي




مـن أول .؛. غـربـة الـعـاشـق .؛. الـى آخـر وطـن ‘ عـشـاق ’
[ ذكـرتـك ] و انـولـد دمـع ٍ و بـكـى مـيـنـا .. و صـاح الـشـوق .. !
انـا مـشـتاااق .... 
لا واللـه ، انـا ـ دنـيـا ـ مـن الاشـواق ،
عـليـك اللـه ... لـو تـدري بـ / وجـع قـلـب ٍ هـنـا محـروق ... !





يـآ كثـر نـآسٍ ،، تحـآول تنتقـص قدري ،،
تظهـر لي الطـيب !! وَتخـفي لي عـدآوَتهـآ ..!
هُـم مـآقـدروَآ طعـن صدري / وَاطـعنوَآ ظهري ،،
بـ { ســـيوَف غـدرٍ ،، حشى مآ احـسّ طعنتهآ
..!هم حـآربـوَني / ســبب : طيـبي ،، سـبب : طهري ،،
هـم اسـتغـلّوَآ [ صفـآ نـفسي ] وَطيـبتهآ ..
لابُــد يـجلي ظــــلآم قـلوَبهم ~ فـجري ~
وَالقــصة اللي بـــدت ،، أعــلن نهآيتــهآ




"..صبآآح الـورد .."
قـدرت/ أنســاک طوال العــام
وذكرنــي بــدفــاک
"..البـــرد.." 





على أمـرك يابعـد نبض الخفـوق وهاجسي ومنـاي 
مـدامـك ماتبي وصلي أنا وش عـاد يبقـينـي 
أبحفظ مابقى لي من كرامـهـ واستحـث خطـاي 
على درب الغيـاب ووين مـاودى يودينـي 
وإذا هـفـهـف على صدري هـواك وحـدّني لاقصـاي 
دعيت اللهـ يطّـمن في بعـادك قلبي وعينـي 
وطلبتـهـ مثل مامكّـن غـلاك وثبتـهـ بحشـاي 
يشيـلهـ من معاليـقي قبل لا الوجـد ينهينـي 
حسافـهـ كنت أحسب إنك تقـدّر طيبتـي ووفـاي 
وعلى الأقل احتمـال تراعي اللي بينك وبيني 
توقعت إنك أخلص من عرفت وشـفت في دنيـاي 
أشـك بكل من حولي ووحـدك ماتخلينـي 
طلبت البعـد في وقـت أبيـك تكـون بـهـ يمنـاي 
بعد ماجارت أيامي علي وحارت يدينـي 
ولايخفاك صكّـات الزمـان وما حصـل ويـّاي 
ولو مافي يـدك حاجـهـ وجـودك كان يكـفـيـني 
توفي لو بعض دينك إلين أوقـف علـى ماطـاي 
لعل يكون لي صبـر على الفرقــا يقدينـي 
على كل حـال ماينفع ملامي لك وكثـر حكـاي
عن اذنـك برحـل لدرب الغياب اللي يناديـني






بأرحل مثل ما تبي ,, لكن على فكرهـ 
| ظلمت لكـ واحد واللهـ ماا خانكـ | 
يا من تعلمت منكـ الحب ,, لا تكرهـ
| قلب عطاكـ الفرح في قمهـ احزانكـ |




حرام يا شيخ لو تقرأ لي الكرسي
من طلعهـ الشمس لين الليل يدمسها
ما شفت بي جن ,, و لكنهـ مرض نفسي
نفسي بها العشق × لاعن جد خامسها ×





اكبر خطا عذر يجي بين ’ الاخوان ‘
لاصرت اخوي وتعتذر لي | فشيلهـ |
مخطي ان ظنينتني كنت زعلان ,,
حشاكـ واللهـ مايجي منكـ عيلهـ ,,





لـ/ الموت / درب .. وسكرة غيابك .. / عذاب /
وأنا في برزخ .. / أستلذك / .. مغفرة
وأستوحشك ذكرى .. لها فالصدر باب
يفضح / خفوقي / .. كل ما جيت استره
أحزن وتحزن من بعد حزني / اشناب /
كأن / الدموع / أموات .. وعيني / مقبرة /
يا قبح وجه الحزن فحضور الغياب
أقبح من / الرجّال / .. لا شابه مره

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

مسجات في غاية الروعه ..

تغيَّر وجْهَي !!
مِنْ أوَّل غيابكْ و / إبْتِدَى التأثير
حبيبي . . 
مِنْ التَّعَبْ كافي !!
خذيتْ اللِّي " يكفيني "
يا أغلى مِنْ رَحَل عنِّي 
, / يا كِلْ الحُبْ والتقديـر
تعَالْ : إنْ كان لِي عِندِكْ مَعَزَّه
~ وكان تغلينـي 
تعَالْ : إنْ كِنتْ تعشقني
~ وإذا فِعلاً تبي لي خيـر
تعَالْ : ومِدْ لِي كَفْ الوَصِلْ 
~ وآمِدْ كَفينـي 
إذا كانْ الجِفا واجِبْ 
( بدى ) مِنْ قلبي التقصيـر ,
أبيكْ الحِينْ / تِرجَعْ لِي 
ولا تِرجَعْ . . . تخليني 
أنا ما أقولْ اللِّي صَار فِيني
. . , ما هقيته يصير 
لأنِّي كِنتْ , ( مِتأكِدْ) : بأنْ البُعد ينهينـي 

تسلمي ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

وبنتظار جديد مسجاتك ..

دمتي بخير

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين على المسجات

رحم الله والديك 
مسجات روعة

----------


## همسات وله



----------


## شمعه تحترق

شبوووك ..

الروعه بوجودك والله

حلوو المسج اللي اخترته

دوووم هالتواصل ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لحن الخلود ..

العفووو حبيبتي

ووالديك يارب

يسلم لي هالحضور

----------


## شمعه تحترق

همووووسه ..

تسلم هالطله يااارب

ما ننحرم

----------


## كبرياء

_بأرحل مثل ما تبي ,, لكن على فكرهـ 
| ظلمت لكـ واحد واللهـ ماا خانكـ | 
يا من تعلمت منكـ الحب ,, لا تكرهـ
| قلب عطاكـ الفرح في قمهـ احزانكـ |
_

_يسلموووووووووووووووووو شموعهـ على المسجات الروووعهـ ؛؛_

_ماننح ــــــــــرم جديدكـ ؛؛_

_تح ــــــــــــياتو_

----------


## فرح

يـآ كثـر نـآسٍ ،، تحـآول تنتقـص قدري ،،
تظهـر لي الطـيب !! وَتخـفي لي عـدآوَتهـآ ..!
هُـم مـآقـدروَآ طعـن صدري / وَاطـعنوَآ ظهري ،،
بـ { ســـيوَف غـدرٍ ،، حشى مآ احـسّ طعنتهآ
..!هم حـآربـوَني / ســبب : طيـبي ،، سـبب : طهري ،،
هـم اسـتغـلّوَآ [ صفـآ نـفسي ] وَطيـبتهآ ..
لابُــد يـجلي ظــــلآم قـلوَبهم ~ فـجري ~
وَالقــصة اللي بـــدت ،، أعــلن نهآيتــهآ


يسلموووو شـــــــموووع الغلا
ع هيك مسجاااات رووووووووعه 
بجد اكتييييير حلووووين 
وهذا عجبني موووت  :toung:  :embarrest: 
يعطيك العاافيه 
ودووووم ننتظر جديدك الممــــــــيز
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ملكة سبأ

شكرا لك يالغلا شموع

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كبرياءءء

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

المسج اللي اخترتيه حبيته موووت

تسلم لي هالطله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فروووحه ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

ومايحرمني منك

يؤيؤيؤ  :weird:  اشهالمسج الي اخترتيه

مااعجبك بينهم الا ابو الطعنات ولسيوف

اقوول حجيه متأآكده انك فررررح  :toung: 

حيوووو حيووووو

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملوووكة قلبي

هلااا وغلااا

يسلم لي هالحضور

وعساني ما انحرم منك

----------


## MOONY

تغيَّر وجْهَي !!
مِنْ أوَّل غيابكْ و / إبْتِدَى التأثير
حبيبي . . 
مِنْ التَّعَبْ كافي !!
خذيتْ اللِّي " يكفيني "
يا أغلى مِنْ رَحَل عنِّي 
, / يا كِلْ الحُبْ والتقديـر
تعَالْ : إنْ كان لِي عِندِكْ مَعَزَّه
~ وكان تغلينـي 
تعَالْ : إنْ كِنتْ تعشقني
~ وإذا فِعلاً تبي لي خيـر
تعَالْ : ومِدْ لِي كَفْ الوَصِلْ 
~ وآمِدْ كَفينـي 
إذا كانْ الجِفا واجِبْ 
( بدى ) مِنْ قلبي التقصيـر ,
أبيكْ الحِينْ / تِرجَعْ لِي 
ولا تِرجَعْ . . . تخليني 
أنا ما أقولْ اللِّي صَار فِيني
. . , ما هقيته يصير 
لأنِّي كِنتْ , ( مِتأكِدْه) : بأنْ البُعد ينهينـي
عجبني مره هالمسج
مشكووره حبيبتي
علطرح المميز
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## سمراء

على أمـرك يابعـد نبض الخفـوق وهاجسي ومنـاي 
مـدامـك ماتبي وصلي أنا وش عـاد يبقـينـي 
أبحفظ مابقى لي من كرامـهـ واستحـث خطـاي 
على درب الغيـاب ووين مـاودى يودينـي 
وإذا هـفـهـف على صدري هـواك وحـدّني لاقصـاي 
دعيت اللهـ يطّـمن في بعـادك قلبي وعينـي 
وطلبتـهـ مثل مامكّـن غـلاك وثبتـهـ بحشـاي 
يشيـلهـ من معاليـقي قبل لا الوجـد ينهينـي 
حسافـهـ كنت أحسب إنك تقـدّر طيبتـي ووفـاي 
وعلى الأقل احتمـال تراعي اللي بينك وبيني 
توقعت إنك أخلص من عرفت وشـفت في دنيـاي 
أشـك بكل من حولي ووحـدك ماتخلينـي 
طلبت البعـد في وقـت أبيـك تكـون بـهـ يمنـاي 
بعد ماجارت أيامي علي وحارت يدينـي 
ولايخفاك صكّـات الزمـان وما حصـل ويـّاي 
ولو مافي يـدك حاجـهـ وجـودك كان يكـفـيـني 
توفي لو بعض دينك إلين أوقـف علـى ماطـاي 
لعل يكون لي صبـر على الفرقــا يقدينـي 
على كل حـال ماينفع ملامي لك وكثـر حكـاي
عن اذنـك برحـل لدرب الغياب اللي يناديـني

عجبني هذا المسج مره
تسلمي شمووع عالمسجات الرووعه
ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافية
لاعدمناكِ

----------


## hope

*حلـمت البـارحـة بـ / صـوتـك
يغـني لـي أنـا .. [ أهـواك ] 
و شفـت فـ : نظـرة عيـونـك
حنيـن .. و بـ : خـاطـري ’ القـاك 
و لكنـه || مجـرد حلـم ||*

*يعطيك العافيه ع المسجات الروعه*

*بنتظار جيددك 
*

*تحيااتي
*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## شمعه تحترق

موووني ..

مراااحب حبيبتي

اني بعد عجبتني كلماته موووت

عسى ما انحرم من هالحضور الغالي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سموووره ..

هلاااا وغلاااا خيوووه

يسلم قلبك ويعافيك

أسعدني وجوووودك والله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حـــــــــووور ..

يعافيك حبيبتي

حضورك وتواصلك الاروع

الله لايحرمني منه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لــحـــووونه ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

ويسلم لي حضورك الغالي

حيووووووو

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*أما أنا فأين موقعي من المعجبين ..؟؟ لذلك وبدون مؤاخذة سوف أخفي إعجابي فهو ملكي الخاص ؟ ولو أن الذوق يحكم بأن نعبّر عن خفايانا ولا نجعل الانبهار أسيراً بيد الخافقين ..!! فلا أدري فكل الذي قرأته يعبر عن روعة صاحبه وينبئ عن قريحة وذائقة أدبية متنامية في قلم الكاتب ، ولا أجد إطراءاً أجزل وأجمل من أن أقول أبدعت يا كاتب هذه الأبيات الشعرية التي صبّت في قالب المسجات ..!! هي على كل حال تعتبر في نظري الخاص قصائد قصيرة عذبة وجزلة لها بريق مميز ولها تأثير في نفس القارئ ، أقف إجلالا لهذه الكتابات المعبرة وللنصوص المركبة وللمفردات المتناثرة ..!!*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## بعدني ......

شكراً

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يوم سعيد ..

كل الحروف في هذه الصفحه تقف لحضورك

حضور أعتز .. أعتز به

لاحرمت منه ..

ولربما هناك إلتباس أخي حيث لمست بتعقيبك ظنك ان ماجاء ف الصفحه لي ..

والواقع انني وضحت منذ أو حرف  انها اختيار (اخترت لكم) الامانه الادبيه مهمه هنا

إن شاء الله قريبا سأضع مسجات من تأليفي ..

كن عطر لايفارق صفحاتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

********

العفوووووو

حياكم الله

----------


## القلب المرح

*يسلموو عالمسجااات الزاحفه*
*واسووف خطفته هااااااا* 
*بارك الله فيك*
*تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الــــــمــرح ..

يسلم قلبك خيي

كل المسجات تحت أمرك

تسلم على هالحضور 

عسانا ماننحرم منه

موووفق

----------


## سيناريو

صـبـاحـك ‘‘ خـيـر ’’ 
لكـنـه صـبـاحـي عـن صـبـاحـك [ غـيـر ]
أعـبـّر عـن صبـاحـي ..فـيـكـ..
و يـخـونـك | فـيـنـي | تعـبـيـرك ،،
,, حـبـيـبـي ،،
شـفـتـك قـبـالـي : تـردد / يـا صـبـاح الخـيـر
و انـا رددت فـي شـوفـك 
صـبـاحـي ][ انـت ][ مـو غـيـرك 


*والله من قرأت هالمسج جتني عطسه* 
*إلى آخر مسج قريته*
* حوالي 8 عطسات هههههه*
*مدري ويش فيها المسجات هههههه......*


*يسلم قلبك شموووووعه على الطرح الرهيييييييييييييب* 
*وبانتظار مايخطه قلمك ِ....*

*دعواتي القلبية لكِ بالسعادة.....*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

> والله من قرأت هالمسج جتني عطسه 
> *إلى آخر مسج قريته*
> *حوالي 8 عطسات هههههه*
> *مدري ويش فيها المسجات هههههه......*



هههههه :deh:  :deh:  
الظاهر فيها غبار :deh:  :lol: 

يسلم لي قلبك يارب

ولايحرمني من حضورك الغالي
وانتبهي هالمعاطس ينبىء برشح وتوابعه

مووووفقه دوووم

حيووووو

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مسجات لها حس شاعري كبير


سلمت يداك على الطرح الاكثر من رائع


دمتــ بود

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سحوووره ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

ما انحرم من هالطله ياااارب

حيوووووو

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مسجات ولا احللا*
*يسلمووا شمووعه ع هالذوق الرائع*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*
*موفقه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## looovely

مشكووووووووره خيتو شمعه  على المسجااااات الروعه 
لا عدمنا جديدك انشالله 
                                     دمتي بخير وعافيه

----------


## أمل الظهور

*تغيَّر وجْهَي !!
مِنْ أوَّل غيابكْ و / إبْتِدَى التأثير
حبيبي . . 
مِنْ التَّعَبْ كافي !!
خذيتْ اللِّي " يكفيني "
يا أغلى مِنْ رَحَل عنِّي 
, / يا كِلْ الحُبْ والتقديـر
تعَالْ : إنْ كان لِي عِندِكْ مَعَزَّه
~ وكان تغلينـي 
تعَالْ : إنْ كِنتْ تعشقني
~ وإذا فِعلاً تبي لي خيـر
تعَالْ : ومِدْ لِي كَفْ الوَصِلْ 
~ وآمِدْ كَفينـي 
إذا كانْ الجِفا واجِبْ 
( بدى ) مِنْ قلبي التقصيـر ,
أبيكْ الحِينْ / تِرجَعْ لِي 
ولا تِرجَعْ . . . تخليني 
أنا ما أقولْ اللِّي صَار فِيني
. . , ما هقيته يصير 
لأنِّي كِنتْ , ( مِتأكِدْه) : بأنْ البُعد ينهينـي 



*





*<<<صاااااحت   * 

*<<غرق المنتدى من دموعها*




*يااااااااااعلي* 


*عاااااااد لو انا ينرسل لي  حتى لو بقلبي جمر عليه * 

*بذوب من اقرا هالمسج*




*خخخخخ*



*تسلمي شمعتنا على المسجات الحلووووه* 



*من ايادي مانعدمها يارب* 


*موفقه*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلموووووو

----------


## عاشق الافراح

على المسجات الحلوة

----------

